# Roll call



## D-Lats (Apr 23, 2011)

How hard is it to come up with an original username? How many GETBIG###,BIGBEN###? Is there add in any others you can feel free.


----------



## Saney (Apr 23, 2011)

daydaygetstonsofpussy87


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 23, 2011)

lol dayday is such a poof


----------



## jagbender (Apr 23, 2011)

ECynical, ERealist, EShooter ETC..


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 23, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> daydaygetstonsofpussy87



See that took a little effort! Let's get se fucken creative juices going here. If you have to add 6 digits after to make it work PICK A NEW NAME!!


----------



## jagbender (Apr 23, 2011)

Biggearqueer


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 23, 2011)

jagbender said:


> ECynical, ERealist, EShooter ETC..


Jagbender is burning fat.


----------



## independent (Apr 23, 2011)

D-Douchesky


----------



## yerg (Apr 23, 2011)

usernameinvalid


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 23, 2011)

Bighoe65


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 23, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Bighoe65


What's this thread aboot?


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 23, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> What's this thread aboot?



Whatis it aboot you slack jawed Trailer park fag prosty?


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 23, 2011)

little boys names for their uncle's schlongs


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 24, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> Jagbender is burning fat.



You should follow suit ya fat fucken thread jacker! You aren't gonna burn off that bag of doritos laying on your reinforced bed all day Hambone.


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 24, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Whatis it aboot you slack jawed Trailer park fag prosty?


DumbCanadian1



D-Latsky said:


> You should follow suit ya fat fucken thread jacker! You aren't gonna burn off that bag of doritos laying on your reinforced bed all day Hambone.


PoleLocks


----------



## Captain Krunch (Apr 24, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> You should follow suit ya fat fucken thread jacker! You aren't gonna burn off that bag of doritos laying on your reinforced bed all day Hambone.


 Hambone!  Now thats a great handle.


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 24, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> DumbCanadian1
> 
> PoleLocks



 See what I mean these noobs just don't have a hint of creativity. I don't expect much from this missile twister. I'm pretty sure whatever chill/aries0/Georgeforemanrules/shooter is just some sort of spam bot.


----------



## Captain Krunch (Apr 24, 2011)

I was going to use Won Hung Lo, or Ben Yanking.


----------



## Realist (Apr 25, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> You should follow suit ya fat fucken thread jacker! You aren't gonna burn off that bag of doritos laying on your reinforced bed all day Hambone.


 
And you won't turn into Arnold no matter how many avatars you put up or how long you spend every waking moment starring at his body like a love-struck, lustful groupie bitch who desperately wants the "Governator" to investigate every inch of his putrid anus with a fine-toothed comb, or worse yet, the XXL strap-on you stole from that slimmy CellarDoor tranny.

He'll pass judgment on you as a "girly-man" (_which he despises_) in need of a sex-change amd supportive sugardaddy and it will the biggest thrill of your absymal, monotonous life.


----------



## jagbender (Apr 25, 2011)

Realist said:


> And you won't turn into Arnold no matter how many avatars you put up or how long you spend every waking moment starring at his body like a love-struck, lustful groupie bitch who desperately wants the "Governator" to investigate every inch of his putrid anus with a fine-toothed comb, or worse yet, the XXL strap-on you stole from that slimmy CellarDoor tranny.
> 
> He'll pass judgment on you as a "girly-man" (_which he despises_) in need of a sex-change amd supportive sugardaddy and it will the biggest thrill of your absymal, monotonous life.


 

At least your Avatar matches your personality.  You think your are a bad ass and scary  but you are truly fun to fuck with! 

No photos of yourself  just a internet identity and an asshole


----------



## 240PLUS (Apr 25, 2011)

BigDickshitpusher


----------



## Realist (Apr 25, 2011)

jock-strapcollector said:


> At least your Avatar matches your personality. You think your are a bad ass and scary but you are truly fun to fuck with!
> 
> No photos of yourself just a internet identity and an asshole


 
The bony grim reaper looks 100 X better than your blubberly hide, hanging off a bar like a fat piece of cow meat in a fucking butcher shop.

I await to see your next avi where the butcher slices and dices you to be packaged to the supermarket chain, but that's after a farmer gets done milking your chubby ass.


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 25, 2011)

jagbender said:


> At least your Avatar matches your personality.  You think your are a bad ass and scary  but you are truly fun to fuck with!
> 
> No photos of yourself  just a internet identity and an asshole



He has pictures under his georgeforemanrules name he is about 112lb sperm dumpster that had his shit smashed in soo many times his stomach collapsed! It's disgusting true piece of shit. Imagine the inbred trailer slime that bread this mouthy hateful little turd. He is on alot of forums so he's had a lot of people call him names. His skin is as thick as the calluses on his anus.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 25, 2011)

jagbender said:


> At least your Avatar matches your personality.  You think your are a bad ass and scary  but you are truly fun to fuck with!
> 
> No photos of yourself  just a internet identity and an asshole



Be careful Jag, He'll post your pic out in the open for all of the forum to see and call you names and belittle you. He did it to me and Its horrible. Hes such a big bad e-thug.


----------



## jagbender (Apr 25, 2011)

realist said:


> the bony grim reaper looks 100 x better than your blubberly hide, hanging off a bar like a fat piece of cow meat in a fucking butcher shop.
> 
> I await to see your next avi where the butcher slices and dices you to be packaged to the supermarket chain, but that's after a farmer gets done milking your chubby ass.


 

lame


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 25, 2011)

So if your avatar represents you you are a queer skeleton with a stick


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 25, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> So if your avatar represents you you are a queer skeleton with a stick



Hes a queer skeleton with a man stick in his ass.


----------



## jagbender (Apr 25, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> Be careful Jag, He'll post your pic out in the open for all of the forum to see and call you names and belittle you. He did it to me and Its horrible. Hes such a big bad e-thug.


 
Oh my gosh, I had better shut the fuck up and go hide!

I am afraid to go by a butcher shop now too 

WTF was that about?  


Internet flea


----------



## jagbender (Apr 25, 2011)

Realist said:


> I await to see your next avi where the I suck you big cock and milk your chubby balls dry.


 

I am not hanging off a bar I had to stand on a box to make it look like I was actually doing some kind of lifting or workout. 

Oh that's right I am a real person not an E troll


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 25, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> Be careful Jag, He'll post your pic out in the open for all of the forum to see and call you names and belittle you. He did it to me and Its horrible. Hes such a big bad e-thug.



This has to be GFR remember awhile back when he tried to fuck with us? We disgraced the scrawny little shot stain so bad he went and created another name. He knows he's a big joke now I guess guys said he used to be a bad ass on here years ago, I don't see it must have been donkey punched too many times just lost the gift.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 25, 2011)

Hes a window licker who types with one hand.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 25, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> This has to be GFR remember awhile back when he tried to fuck with us? We disgraced the scrawny little shot stain so bad he went and created another name. He knows he's a big joke now I guess guys said he used to be a bad ass on here years ago, I don't see it must have been donkey punched too many times just lost the gift.



Actually haven't seen gfr much since then, but he is king troll.  Whos got that can of troll repellent. I think cgrant had it last.


----------



## jagbender (Apr 25, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> This has to be GFR remember awhile back when he tried to fuck with us? We disgraced the scrawny little shot stain so bad he went and created another name. He knows he's a big joke now I guess guys said he used to be a bad ass on here years ago, I don't see it must have been donkey punched too many times just lost the gift.


 

Yeah it is about his 5th reincarnation  

still a loser


----------



## Realist (Apr 25, 2011)

jagbender said:


> lame


 
Epic Comeback.





D-Latsky said:


> So if your avatar represents you you are a queer skeleton with a stick


 


REDDOG309 said:


> Hes a queer skeleton with a man stick in his ass.


 

How is it was possible for human beings to be this stupid? How?

Talk about setting mankind back millions of years.

Cavemen must have been incredible geniuses by comparison.




jagbender said:


> I am not hanging off a bar I had to stand on a box to make it look like I was actually doing some kind of lifting or workout, because my flabby limbs can't hoist the wide load that is my butterball carcass and faking it is the only way I can blender in with my fellow crusaders of fraudulence and faggotry.
> 
> Oh that's right I am a real farm raised jackass not an extremely cool ladiesman.


 

Figures.


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 25, 2011)

Realist said:


> Epic Comeback.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't know how to spell the sound of a fart but add that to this  and that's what I give that hurting comeback!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 25, 2011)

They call your Mom a cave woman because her cunt is shot out from all of the cock she takes in it. And out of all that dribble you some how fell out of it one day.


----------



## jagbender (Apr 25, 2011)

I guess my 50 year old eyes cannot read the small print.  thanks for making that legible 

Don't need to be a ladies man, been married longer that you were aborted. 

you say you are an extremely cool ladyman?  Maybe that is how you got AIDS and are nothing but skin and bones. 

you got nothing to show for yourself but a keyboard and an internet connection. 

Mommy is calling you for Milk and cookies


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 25, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> They call your Mom a cave woman because her cunt is shot out from all of the cock she takes in it. And out of all that dribble you some how fell out of it one day.



Fuck if I saw that thing on the ground I woulda grabbed a shovel and some rubber gloves. Smashed it with the shovel and tossed it in the dumpster. I hate mutants.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 25, 2011)

Especially mutant trolls.


----------



## Realist (Apr 25, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> They call your Mom a cave woman because her cunt is shot out from all of the cock she takes in it. And out of all that dribble you some how fell out of it one day.


 
Didn't you try rip my maturity? You silly, inane geriatric hyprocrite.

How come a person your age is using pitiful and childish "Yo Momma" jokes?


You're a mental-midget of enormous proportions, your bingo buddies would be ashamed.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 25, 2011)

Realist said:


> Didn't you try rip my maturity? You silly, inane geriatric hyprocrite.
> 
> How come a person your age is using pitiful and childish "Yo Momma" jokes?
> 
> ...



I heard a homeless family is useing your moms cunt as a shelter.


----------



## Realist (Apr 25, 2011)

jagbender said:


> I guess my 50 year old eyes cannot read the small print. thanks for making that legible
> 
> Don't need to be a ladies man, been married longer that you were aborted.
> 
> ...


 
^^^^^ 



jagbender said:


> lame


 


Umm hey Jackoffboner, your conscience is trying to tell you something.

Listen to it, while its actually still functioning properly.




D-Latsky said:


> I hate mutants.


 
^^^ His way of saying he boycotts his family reunions. ^^^


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 25, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> I heard a homeless family is useing your moms cunt as a shelter.



No no no that's his asshole his moms cunt is being used as a car wash right now.


----------



## Realist (Apr 25, 2011)

REDDICKLICKER309 said:


> I heard a homeless family is useing my ex-boyfriends cock as a viberator while I cheat on my current boyfriend by way of paid one-night stands.


 

Ha Ha Ha.

Old and disgusting fuckstick.


----------



## Realist (Apr 25, 2011)

*Fuck you cum-stains and your sorry ass "momma" jokes.*


Fucking Terrible. Now I have a goddamn headache. You bitches are awful.


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 25, 2011)

Type in a larger font it gets rid of headaches


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 25, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> This has to be GFR remember awhile back when he tried to fuck with us? We disgraced the scrawny little shot stain so bad he went and created another name. He knows he's a big joke now I guess guys said he used to be a bad ass on here years ago, I don't see it must have been donkey punched too many times just lost the gift.


You really think you've seen Foreman? I'm being honest here...you haven't obviously. Some of his best pics are fuckin sick, dude. The guy knows his shit and only Curt James can rival him in BB knowledge.

On the other hand...he is a dick.


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 25, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> They call your Mom a cave woman because her cunt is shot out from all of the cock she takes in it. And out of all that dribble you some how fell out of it one day.





REDDOG309 said:


> Especially mutant trolls.





REDDOG309 said:


> I heard a homeless family is useing your moms cunt as a shelter.


Oh good lord. These are about as lame as you get, Grandpa.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 25, 2011)

Realist said:


> *Fuck you cum-stains and your sorry ass "momma" jokes.*
> 
> 
> Fucking Terrible. Now I have a goddamn headache. You bitches are awful.



Good, cause you give everyone around here a headache. I hear your moms cunt has stalagmites hanging in it.


----------



## jagbender (Apr 25, 2011)

Realass' Mom got a retread on her cunt.  they shoved a 10 pound ham up her cunt and pulled out the bone.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 25, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> Oh good lord. These are about as lame as you get, Grandpa.



Go fuck yourself faries1


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 25, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> Go fuck yourself faries1


Ha ha...this was actually better.


----------



## jagbender (Apr 25, 2011)

Realist said:


> *Fuck you cum-stains and your sorry ass "momma" jokes.*
> 
> 
> Fucking Terrible. Now I have a goddamn headache. You bitches are awful.


 
Cumstains  isn't that your dogs name?


----------



## Db52280 (Apr 25, 2011)

Realist go crawl back in your mom's cunt that you call home. Quit trying to start crap on a bodybuilding site, and go back to your fudge packing buddies forum.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 25, 2011)

aries1 said:


> ha ha...this was actually better.



gich


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 25, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> gich


Back in the hole, oldtimer.


----------



## jagbender (Apr 25, 2011)

The term 'Internet troll', originated in a comparison with the angler who 'trolled' a trailing bait to catch a fish. But for non-anglers, the mental image of a troll is the slabby, thick, moss-laded creature of Scandinavian folk lore, further popularised by Terry Pratchett in the Discworld novels, and J. K. Rowling in the Harry Potter books. This sad figure of fun lived under bridges and startles the unwary, but is easily outsmarted by anyone with any intelligence, or a small dog.
The truth is somewhere between the two.​*Habitat*

The Internet doesn't have ancient slimey stone bridges, but trolls lurk around in quiet corners of the internet; while they can pop up almost anywhere, they thrive in distant relatively uninhabited corners.​*Social Interaction*

Trolls don't have friends. On the internet, because they interact with human beings, they can convince themselves that they are important, the centre of the universe - that, to them, is better than any friendship. Don't forget, the troll thinks he is always right, and therefore better than other folk. In real life, exactly the opposite applies. the troll has no friends and virtually no interaction with other people. 
If he's a teen (many are), then he lives in his bedroom, trolling, playing computer games with 'friends' (who he doesn't know at all), and joining roleplay sites, where - of course - he is a hero, or a powerful villain, who is respected in an inverse ratio to the respect he feels for himself.
If he's an adult, then he has serious social issues. He may work, where people think he's a weirdo, and avoid him, he may sponge off his parents or be 'looking for work', which means he blames everyone for his problems. Except himself. 
Most people who are out of work are nothing like the stereotype; most want to work, and gain their self respect through work and being part of the world; but the troll IS the stereotype whining scrounger, to whom the world owes a living.​*Sex Life*

Almost every troll is male; I don't know why this is. 
The troll has few social skills, and most have never had a girlfriend, many never will.
There's a clear pattern among trolls; they are much more likely to ignore posts known to be from women. And when they do respond to women, they are much more likely to be brief, abusive, condescending and patronising. 
This is almost certainly more due to fear than misogyny - they just don't know any women. Except Mom. But their attitude rather reduces their chances of reproducing, which is probably a good thing.​*Mental Health*

It would be easy to dismiss trolls as mentally ill. Easy and wrong. Most would not score significantly on mental illness assessments. But most are simply immature. Fair enough in a teenager, and they have a chance of growing out of it (though the longer they leave it, the harder they may find it to break the habit). But in adults, it's simply sad.
Once upon a time, they would have been called 'inadequate psychopaths'; attention seeking loners, forever feeling sorry for themselves, but too bone idle to lift themselves out of their self-selected mire. Some live in a fantasy world, and find it hard to concentrate on real life; they can't make eye contact, and will say just about anything, frequently contradicting a previous statement.​*Intelligence*

Most trolls are pretty thick. Let's face it, it doesn't take much intelligence to sus out that the troll life is a pretty pathetic one, and given the choice, even a gerbil would choose a more rewarding lifestyle.​*Technique*

You don't have to be highly intelligent to be an angler, though some would say that it's difficult to be a successful angler without intelligence. Trolls have all the basic skills, and some are successful, though this is often due to negligence by their victims.​*Bait*

Trolls lay a variety of baits. The real idiots go for single lines, such as religious bigotry in religious groups, overt misogynism in nurses' groups, and mind blowing subtly, such as "BILL GATES SUCKS" in microsoft support groups. Darwin tells us that if they get a response at that level, then why would they bother to expend what little brain power they have on a better post?
If basic bait fails, then the troll may use a variety of techniques, from sheer twaddle to mild insults, from a controversial view to completely irrelevant questions. Anything to get a response. The human flaw in a troll is a failure to tell the difference between "any response" and "approval". So insulting them merely encourages them. Invariably.​*Playing the Fish*

The skilled troll will then focus on a key responder; possibly the rudest, possibly not - but the one the troll thinks is most likley to keep responding. At this stage, other responders may be ignored. But if the original target drops out, then troll may turn to others. Few trolls bother to play more than one sucker at a time. They can always come back later.​*Tickling the Trout*

Experienced trolls do not respond at random. Once they have a sucker in their sites, they control the conversation. One post may elicit a long, detailed and perfectly reasonable response, but that is not what the troll wants. So they'll often complete ignore the main argument (which they started!), and focus on one careless detail - a date wrong, a misspelling for their next attack. And then the same trick again. And again, so long as the sucker responds.​*Explosives*

When all else fails, the troll will do just what lazy anglers do: they'll drop explosives in the water, clean up and go home. The failed troll can be very abusive indeed.​*Weaknesses*

Trolls have no life, no power; but by manipulating others, even if for just a couple of exchanges, they have control. 
If they can catch an acknowledged expert, so much the better for them.
There's no need ever to get caught by a troll, though it is amusing to see Mensa members frothing at the mouth.
Exploit their weaknesses, as they'd exploit yours.



*
Attention Need*

Trolls are nothing without attention, just a monster under the bed. While the first post may be camoflaged, it really doesn't take rocket science to identify an active troll. The best response from fellow members of the group is simply to ignore it. And the best response from moderators is to delete their membership; quickly and cleanly, with no negotiation or second chance. The group is more important than one idiot.​*Socially Inept*

Trolls have no self respect and low self esteem, and cannot cope with normal human interaction; start with a bit of flattery, and they may be stuck for a response. Even if they recover, they will not able to react appropriately, which should convince everyone of their trollism.
Trolls focus on their target, not the issue; additonally, most trolls can only pick on one person at a time. This leaves them wide open to paralysis when you talk about them, but not to them.​


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 25, 2011)

Is burning fat^^^


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 25, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> Back in the hole, oldtimer.



How bout I put my cock in your back hole little boy. Then I'll give you piece of candy.


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 25, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> You really think you've seen Foreman? I'm being honest here...you haven't obviously. Some of his best pics are fuckin sick, dude. The guy knows his shit and only Curt James can rival him in BB knowledge.
> 
> On the other hand...he is a dick.



I have seen his pics he looks small. If he looks anything like that fairy mino posted a pic of from your other site Pfft I take shits with more mass than that queef. Find a pic to impress me and i won't think your the biggest gfr groupie in the world. No pic gtfo!


----------



## ROID (Apr 25, 2011)

hmmm............

ROID, best fucking name on IM.

Don't lie, you jews have tried using roid on other sites


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 25, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> I have seen his pics he looks small. If he looks anything like that fairy mino posted a pic of from your other site Pfft I take shits with more mass than that queef. Find a pic to impress me and i won't think your the biggest gfr groupie in the world. No pic gtfo!


Not a groupie at all. Foreman can suck my fucking dick. Just letting you know that you're not dealing with an amateur. If you've seen a pic of foreman, "small" would not come out of your mouth. The guy is a brute.


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 25, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> How bout I put my cock in your back hole little boy. Then I'll give you piece of candy.


Another child rapist innuendo. I fear for those around you.


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 25, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> Not a groupie at all. Foreman can suck my fucking dick. Just letting you know that you're not dealing with an amateur. If you've seen a pic of foreman, "small" would not come out of your mouth. The guy is a brute.



Realist go to gfr profile look at the pics of him he maybe tips the scale at 149 arms look to be about 13" now get off his dick and realize your idle is a pussy!


----------



## Realist (Apr 25, 2011)

jagbender said:


> Cumstains isn't that Reddogs sex hotline name?


 
I guess, at least that's what I heard. You have to ask him though. or his clients.



Db52280 said:


> Realist go crawl back in your mom's cunt that you call home. Quit trying to start crap on a bodybuilding site, and go back to your fudge packing buddies forum.


 
And you go help out your sister with the family business here....









ROID said:


> hmmm............
> 
> ROID, best fucking name on IM.


 
Not even close.



D-Latsky said:


> Realist go to gfr profile look at the pics of him he maybe tips the scale at 149 arms look to be about 13" now get off his dick and realize your idle is a pussy!


 
The name in the quote says A-r-i-e-s okay fuckwit? Not R-e-a-l-i-s-t.


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 25, 2011)

Realist said:


> I guess, at least that's what I heard. You have to ask him though. or his clients.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I get you to Faggot gfr worshippers confused! You are both pussy computer whores. Anyways who's cock fits better in your ass gfrs or Aries or shooters or chills or all at the same time? Also where are the pics of your hero? I'm sure there locked in your Spank bank for life. Too bad noone was in the trailer when your mom tossed the baby in the garbage and raised the piece of shit she squeezed out by accident! What a stupid cunt!!


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 25, 2011)

Realist said:


> And you won't turn into Arnold no matter how many avatars you put up or how long you spend every waking moment starring at his body like a love-struck, lustful groupie bitch who desperately wants the "Governator" to investigate every inch of his putrid anus with a fine-toothed comb, or worse yet, the XXL strap-on you stole from that slimmy CellarDoor tranny.
> 
> He'll pass judgment on you as a "girly-man" (_which he despises_) in need of a sex-change amd supportive sugardaddy and it will the biggest thrill of your absymal, monotonous life.




Who, exactly is this pussy assed bitch muther fucker that is calling me not just a tranny, but a "slimy tranny" (and you spelled slimy wrong smart one) and is about to get ass raped by me with a rusty chainsaw?


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 25, 2011)

Realist said:


> the XXL strap-on you stole from that slimmy CellarDoor tranny..


 
 CellarDoor is theCaptn's pet fish, she is oh so obedient


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 25, 2011)

Realist said:


> *Fuck you cum-stains and your sorry ass "momma" jokes.*
> 
> 
> Fucking Terrible. Now I have a goddamn headache. You bitches are awful.



Sooo.....


Did that guy with the faggy taste in colored lettering cum back again? Is that who I'm dealing with here?  JFC


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 25, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> CellarDoor is theCaptn's pet fish, she is oh so obedient


Swimming only for you Captn'...


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 25, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Realist go to gfr profile look at the pics of him he maybe tips the scale at 149 arms look to be about 13" now get off his dick and realize your idle is a pussy!


Sorry, dude I'm not a gimmick. Ask your mods to verify.

Yet, as I said, foreman can suck my fuckin dick. The guy is an asshole but he's definitely not small. For that matter, you can suck my dick as well.


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 25, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> Sorry, dude I'm not a gimmick. Ask your mods to verify.
> 
> Yet, as I said, foreman can suck my fuckin dick. The guy is an asshole but he's definitely not small. For that matter, you can suck my dick as well.



How this is a forum on the Internet remember that's how trolls like you and that scrawny aids ridden fag whore gfr can operate. In the real world you are just a pathetic little trailer gnome peaking through the blinds at your mom in another gangbang wishing you weren't such a little piece of shit. Gfr is not even big for a lightweight I'm sorry to break it to you your idle is a little trick bitch!


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 25, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> How this is a forum on the Internet remember that's how trolls like you and that scrawny aids ridden fag whore gfr can operate. In the real world you are just a pathetic little trailer gnome peaking through the blinds at your mom in another gangbang wishing you weren't such a little piece of shit. Gfr is not even big for a lightweight I'm sorry to break it to you your idle is a little trick bitch!


Lol...um ok. Anywho, where is this picture of foreman you keep talking aboot?


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 25, 2011)

I told you go to his profile. The old hag was flashing it around like a fucken school girl with a new year book.


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 25, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> I told you go to his profile. The old hag was flashing it around like a fucken school girl with a new year book.


I did. There is only a pic of one of the Seinfeld characters. And girls with tits from Curt.


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 25, 2011)

That little fairy took them off ahahaa! I was trashing him soo bad about them he must have removed them. A long time ago I started a thread asking people to look at his pics and decide if he was addicted to meth or had ribs removed to suck his own cock. The dude look gross but he was quite proud of them. That's too bad!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 26, 2011)

Found a pic of aries1 and his cousin realist


----------



## Realist (Apr 26, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> Found a pic of gomer and opey sent by their mother whom I impregnanted 22 years ago on the farm.
> I abandoned my originally family because my sons were disappointed in thier dad's loser status as a male who struggles with beautiful females.








Strong family resemblence aside from the ears.


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 26, 2011)

Damn, red. You actually do resemble them a bit.


----------



## TJTJ (Apr 26, 2011)

Its like here in Miami, which is basically America's Cuba. Everyone is qban69, cubanstud and shit like that. 
Oh you're Cuban? I would never have guessed. Try like 5million Hispanics . And learn English damn it!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 26, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> Damn, red. You actually are a handsome son of a bitch I wish my crack whore Mom could have a found a nice looking fellow like you.



Thanks faries1, your ok for a cum dumpster pietrie dish


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 26, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> Thanks faries1, your ok for a cum dumpster pietrie dish


It always amazes me how little it takes to appease a simple mind. Editing posts is a bit silly, no?


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 26, 2011)

You know us old guys, don't take much to amuse us.


----------

